# Mobile Home Service



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you the homeowner? Nope, didn't think so. 

That should answer your question.


----------



## User14727 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok yes i am the homeowner, i misspoke


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

aguywithfeet said:


> Ok yes i am the homeowner, i misspoke


Dude, you're a liar too. You just went down a couple notches.


----------



## Eddies Electric (Jan 31, 2011)

So you want us to tell you how to do our job so you can later take more money out of our mouths??? Hmm I'm new to this but I call BS... Just saying.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Pay me a $200 consultation fee and I'll tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## User14727 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am planning on getting my license soon. These are the parts of residential i dont know. My grandfather cannot afford to put that kind of money in "your mouths". So i will tell him what to do as far as i know and he can do it under a homeowners by trial and error. Goodnight.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

aguywithfeet said:


> My grandpa wants me to install a service for a mobile home is going to put in.





aguywithfeet said:


> Ok yes i am the homeowner, i misspoke



Ok there, chief :laughing:


----------



## Eddies Electric (Jan 31, 2011)

Well now it's back to grandpas house... See why I don't give free advice besides call a local contractor. Let him do it right the first time


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

aguywithfeet said:


> I am planning on getting my license soon. These are the parts of residential i dont know. My grandfather cannot afford to put that kind of money in "your mouths". So i will tell him what to do as far as i know and he can do it under a homeowners by trial and error. Goodnight.


Fantastic. We just can't be a party to that here. Sorry.


----------

